

List of Words Google considers curse words - jakesyl
https://github.com/jakesyl/WDYL-Curse/blob/master/output.txt

======
liviuchircu
Thanks for sharing! Should we also make a Pull Request for "cunt", "suck _" ,
"sucks_", "hot", "tranny", "shemale" ?

------
lisper
Flange???

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flange_(disambiguation)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flange_\(disambiguation\))

~~~
jakesyl
Haha I know right, It's probably a curse word in some other language

~~~
kysol
You sir are correct, and on that note:
[http://flangipanis.bandcamp.com/](http://flangipanis.bandcamp.com/) (local
punk band), for your safety (and sanity) I recommend not watching the "My
Period is Late" video. Really fun live show though.

~~~
jakesyl
Now i have to :)

------
doug1001
a lot of medical terminology on this list (eg, labia); other words seem like
they're from the list of "swear words that second graders know"\--eg, lust,
hell, damn, and butt? Some of these words you could probably put on your CV.

------
dandelany
Why the fuck is "fuck" not on this fucking list?!

------
zachpanz88
Awesome

~~~
jakesyl
Thanks

